# Is it possible to install Windows after installing Ubuntu ?



## dissel (Dec 15, 2015)

As the title suggesting I want to install Windows but I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.03 in my Laptop and don't want to loose any of it - If I install Windows may I loose the Ubuntu installation.

I have 448.4 GB of NTFS partition under sda5 where I like to install the Windows, but my question after installing windows is there option available to choose which OS to Boot ?

Is that Boot record stay in sda4 which the Boot EFi located as formatted fat32.

Below is the snapshot of my System Monitor and GParted.   

*i.imgur.com/buyGGQZ.png?1


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it would ask you to choose OS if you install Windows after LINUX. But the other way doesn't work.


----------



## ankushv (Dec 16, 2015)

If you install Windows after Linux , then window will over write the Linux bootloader and you will not be able to boot into Ubuntu except with the bootable Ubuntu USB stick . If Windows is installed before Linux , then the grub 2 bootloader will auto configure your system to dual boot with a os  selection screen every time you reeboot the machine . On the other hand , because you already have Ubuntu in your PC , you should install Windows and then manually configure grub 2 to dual boot and install grub 2 bootloader in the MBR of the primary disk where the windows resides .


----------



## Shah (Dec 16, 2015)

[MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] Yes, you *can* install Windows after installing Ubuntu. The thing is Windows will overwrite Boot Record making Ubuntu inaccessible, the installation and files will be kept intact though.

After installing Windows, to restore the MBR, use EasyBCD and add a new entry for Ubuntu Installation. It is *not* at all complex and you should be able to boot both OS.

Personally, I prefer installing Ubuntu first and then Windows, when it comes to dual-booting.


----------



## dissel (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for your reply guys - Looks like Easy BCD is easy way out here....but success rate is not quite sure though.

During Windows XP days I always installed the Windows First and Dual boot with Ubuntu or other Linux version - Never come to this situation.

As per my understandings there is no way to know before installing the Windows and once user installed the windows then he already done, if he can't make his way through....Wish Grub Boot loader must develop to such point where it can accommodate Windows Entry or such thing.   

Thanks For The Response.


----------



## Flake (Dec 17, 2015)

I have not installed Windows OS for a long time and not sure if you can install Windows OS in Logical Partition. If you can then I would suggest you to go ahead and install Windows OS. Its really easy to reinstall GRUB and add entry of Windows OS manually or using grub-update command in Terminal. 
Install Windows OS and post back. I will post procedure and all necessary commands for GRUB re-install.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2015)

Shah said:


> [MENTION=11717]dissel[/MENTION] Yes, you *can* install Windows after installing Ubuntu. The thing is Windows will overwrite Boot Record making Ubuntu inaccessible, the installation and files will be kept intact though.
> 
> After installing Windows, to restore the MBR, use EasyBCD and add a new entry for Ubuntu Installation. It is *not* at all complex and you should be able to boot both OS.
> 
> Personally, I prefer installing Ubuntu first and then Windows, when it comes to dual-booting.


I think using EasyBCD we can install any OS side by side (like windows 7 & window 10 or win8 and win10 etc)
its just changing MBR


----------

